# new to the board



## rugger26 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Guys, I am 39m, live in Jersey ,just recently divorced. I am getting back into training after a long layoff and numerous injuries/ surgeries. I just started training 3 weeks ago and I am very motivated to drop weight/ build muscle now that I am back on the market. I look foward to learning from and participating on this forum.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2006)

rugger26 welcome to IM!


----------



## rugger26 (Feb 2, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome rugger26.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MyK (Feb 9, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome to IM rugger26


----------

